
Extending Emscripten to Support Objective-C  –  Running iOS Apps on the Web - hkmurakami
https://blog.tombo.io/extending-emscripten-to-support-objective-c-running-ios-apps-on-the-web-10e54b854671
======
solidsnack9000
An exciting development. Perhaps a path to Swift on the web...

~~~
hkmurakami
Yup. Swift support is definitely something we have on the roadmap for things
we would like to develop in the future. :)

